# Ipad 2 and ios8? Running issues?



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm just wondering if any of you guys had experienced any issues regarding updates to ios8 on an ipad 2. 

I personally have an ipad 5(air) and haven't actually updated it due to lack of storage. I have done my phone (iPhone 5s and run into no problems). 

I updated my dads ipad 2 when the new release came out and it hasn't been the same since. It was shocking until they released 8.1 but still isn't great. Trouble is I feel a little sorry for him. It sounds sad but due to servere illness and mobility he can't do a deal and does enjoy playing games on his ipad. He's fed up with it now. He can't get out and about and my mum is his career - cleans, feeds, toilets him etc. he can't press buttons but can just about work the touch screen without too much issue. He doesn't type or anything on the pad just swipes and presses... Anyway he hasn't been getting up and out of bed as he's fed up of his ipad freezing and error messages (scrabble network issues a lough I've looked into this and it's an app development issue connecting to Facebook). 

It's generally laggy and rubbish.

I've deleted any crap and cookies, unwanted apps, etc. still no better, i then did a factory reset contents and settings thinking this may get rid of ios8 but it didn't. 

Its vaugly better but still not great. I'm hoping the days of ipad 2 haven't gone as they are not cheap things to renew. He's had it a year. He said he got the ipad due to it being easy to use and said its working like a £40 one from eBay. It is frustrating as I've been using it.

So any tips/ help suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Wish I'd never updated mine either, lot slower.

Typical apple tactics of getting you to buy another.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have an Ipad 3, exactly the same boat as you, awful,since I loaded 8. Put 8.1 on this morning, the only plus to come out of this is a better performing keyboard, the other issues remain.

I've written to to Tim Cook asking for a new Ipad, can't believe he hasn't got back to me.

P.S. However difficult it might be, get your Dad a new IPad.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll wait a little longer and give him my 5 air and I'll get a new one. I feel partly responsible advising him to get the cheaper ipad 2 at the time which is still fairly expensive. I also updated his ipad.

I always though a factory reset took off the added on iOS but it doesn't appear to have, any way of reversing this?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> I always though a factory reset took off the added on iOS but it doesn't appear to have, any way of reversing this?


No sadly there isn't now, I say now because it was possible to revert to IOS7 for just a few days after the launch of IOS8. I found out a day too late:wall:

Why Apple can't keep old versions whilst they sort out current bugs is beyond me.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine is the iPad 3rd gen mini I think, and is so laggy and freezes, it's so crap!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad I've seen this thread as we have an iPad2 as well, but haven't updated as yet. Don't think I will until Apple get their act together. Just can't believe you can't wipe it and put an older version on. Poor show from Apple.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ncd said:


> Glad I've seen this thread as we have an iPad2 as well, but haven't updated as yet. Don't think I will until Apple get their act together. Just can't believe you can't wipe it and put an older version on. Poor show from Apple.


Yeah I will wait to update my iPad 2 and 4S too


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Having the same problems too. Resetting the network settings worked for a bit, but now, back to being slow and frequent lock-ups.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

danwel said:


> Yeah I will wait to update my iPad 2 and 4S too


No waiting required, NEVER upgrade to 8 with those devices, nothing to gain except pain. Maybe it's a cunning ploy by Apple to get us to buy newer machines.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm looking into Jailbreaking mine and there will be one soon for iOS8 it doesn't usually take them too long to do it. It might give you the freedom you need and isn't hard to do. Past Jailbreaks have improved performance and efficiency of the devices.

I am going to do my Ipad 1 as I can't upgrade past iOS 5.1 and the thing freezes and throws me out of the browser and apps on a regular basis and it's getting on my ****, I'm hoping improved memory function etc will help that.

Apple do this on purpose I'm sure to force upgrades. Instead of offering a slim cut down more efficient version of the OS to older devices they lump the same one on and then eventually stop support all together for the old devices (even though...they aren't that old)


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I thought Apple products just worked, never needed fiddling with and were really fast?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> I thought Apple products just worked, never needed fiddling with and were really fast?


lol....:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I thought Apple products just worked, never needed fiddling with and were really fast?


:lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

On a serious note, I don't see how this can be a marketing ploy as me as well as a few others I know are now actively looking at Android devices (Even Win 8.1)


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

NickTB said:


> On a serious note, I don't see how this can be a marketing ploy as me as well as a few others I know are now actively looking at Android devices (Even Win 8.1)


I had an iPhone 3G and the roll outs of updates made it completely unusable. I then got a Samsung Galaxy S2 around 2.5 years ago, also overtime was forced updates but unlike the apple updates, it made the phone better and I still have it to this day and worry if I change to something else, it won't be as good!!

I am tempted by the one plus one though 

I would love to get a new tablet but funds cannot do it right now but I think an Android tablet is the way forward!


----------



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

The only thing I can suggest is back up all your photos etc. Then do a factory reset and start a fresh, hopefully this might help a little but I haven't downloaded it to my iPad 2 as I knew it wouldn't be able to cope. 
Get him a new one for Xmas!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Safari is running very slow on my iPad 4th generation since updating to 8.1. It loads the page but them freezes when the loading bar is about a quarter of the way and takes ages to load up the page. I've reset network settings and it's still the same. Really frustrating.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Talk to me more about jail breaking? 

I looked into it ages ago (years) for my old ipad 2 but decided against it at the time. 

My dads ipad will soon be out of warranty he's had it almost a year. What restrictions will he have if I can manage to jail break it? I understand he won't be able to use the App Store but have to use a seperate store. What will happen to the apps he has? Facebook, scrabble, candy crush, all the usual free games. He also has things like sofa score.


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

Jailbreaking will allow you to use things like cydia which you can download custom software things and the 'free' app store, you will still be able to use all the old apps and even the normal appstore, most people even jailbreak even if they are in warranty because you can just restore and no info of the jailbreak should be held


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

Haha and yeah Apple products are fast when they are newest product but they don't make things to last more than 2-3 years, by then you'll need to update to something new.

Cough...android


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

gizzy_wizzy92 said:


> Jailbreaking will allow you to use things like cydia which you can download custom software things and the 'free' app store, you will still be able to use all the old apps and even the normal appstore, most people even jailbreak even if they are in warranty because you can just restore and no info of the jailbreak should be held


Thanks, so really nothing detrimental will happen? I'll look more into this soon. He probably wouldn't use the Cydia stuff I'd just want it to run more efficiently/ better. I don't want anything to become more complicated for him when I'm not there as I'm always getting phone calls 'how do I....?'

So could be worth looking into when they have a jailbreak for the lates iOS.

With regards to apple. For a long time I hated them as a brand company. The very first few generations of iPads broke very quickly and at a high price made them a bad buy, despite how trendy they were. I did get into apple products when they started bringing out the touch and the third gen iPhones. Nice easy interface, quality build, looked good etc. they appeared to have upped their game with regards to their products not self combusting but now they seem to have gone away with that in order to sell more and are doing it through firmware updates requiring more memory or processing speed.

I prefered it when they stopped selling x product as it would no longer be compatible with certain updates. The annoying thing is that they still sell ipad 2s and the new firmware is still seen as an update on them.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

I updated my ipad when the latest ios came out for it but as you said it was laggy and ran like ****, so while apple were still signing ios 7.1.2 i downgraded it and no runs just fine.

Not too sure apple are still signing 7.1.2 but worth a look, downside is that doing this wipes the ipad totally as ios 7.1.2 and ios 8 arnt app compatable, so you will have to install everything again (pics, apps, music and so on) if you have a back up of the ipad 2 on 7.1.2 then restore it from that, but if like my you dont (****!) then its like starting with a brand new ipad.

HTH Martin.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Martin. I tried a normal factory reset on his ipad the other day but I think I must have been too late to downgrade back to 7. He probably has a back up from ios7 though.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've just looked at this and it seems apple have now stopped signing it. Annoying as I just read a whole guide to be told at the very end as an update that apple have now stopped signing codes.


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

No it should effect the performance, and as long as you show him the new appstore it should be simple.

Personally I'm not a fan of Apple; I do however like the fact it's quite user friendly for the older generation but then that's detrimental for kids I find, I also find that this isn't good for tech-monkeys as it restricts you to what you can achieve on the Apple operating system and then when it does start becoming slow people realise they can't downgrade because of complications and they try and buy something new...but they don't want to learn how to use an android, so they fork out for a newer Apple product. 

Although with all tech now it's not built to last, they make EVERYTHING with a shelf life so you can buy the newest stuff however I find the android devices much more free to use.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> Hi Martin. I tried a normal factory reset on his ipad the other day but I think I must have been too late to downgrade back to 7. He probably has a back up from ios7 though.


A factory reset would not have reset it back to 7.1.2, it just reset all the settings as to what it was first set as from factory, if it changed the firmware it would have put it right back to ios 6.

Apple stopped signing 7.1.2 on 27th sept about 10 days after ios 8 came out giving people time to revert back if they had issues with the latest updates on the older devices, so i'm sorry to say your stuck on ios8.

Just a shame it wasnt j/broke as they can be forced to downgrade with out apple signing.

Time to upgrade your dads ipad for a newer faster one like you said and give him a smile back on his face :thumb::thumb:

Martin


----------



## Captain Fizz (Apr 24, 2014)

General script for ANY Apple device... Never update to the latest OS if your device is over a year old.

Just runs slow, makes people want to upgrade... Apple get more pennies.

Same goes with 4S's (don't upgrade) but the 5S's etc seem OK on iOS8.

Been this way since the first iPhone tbh.

Why my personal phone = Android.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Captain Fizz said:


> General script for ANY Apple device... Never update to the latest OS if your device is over a year old.
> 
> Just runs slow, makes people want to upgrade... Apple get more pennies.
> 
> ...


My 5S was a nightmare after the update, I was having a few problems before but ios8 made it unusable so after talking to Apple they ended up replacing the phone as the reset didn't fix anything. 
My new 5s is having the same problems with touchscreen & wifi speed as my old one


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

I use to use this site to download the old firmwares and force restore on the ipod
http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/

Just need to make sure you select the right firmware for your exact device.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

So I jailbroke my iPad 1 and..... it still crashes and pushes you back to the home screen.

However, there maybe more use for it on a newer iPad which has more powerful technology inside as I just think there's no hope for mine now  

Websites with images on it crashes, Facebook app crashes etc. It's resigned to being a Netflix and Sky Go tablet now. Nothing else it can do 

There are a few cydia apps that actually close open apps properly when you exit them instead of it allowing them to stay open in the background leeching processor and ram.


----------

